# 5g, 1 betta, 2 apple snails - POOP



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

Pretty new to this forum but addicted already going through posts.

I have in a 5 gallon tank - one male betta (Gandalf), and two apple snails (Brownie & Gertrude).

We got Gandalf after Jose's passing. He was in our friend's care while we were gone for two weeks in Maui. Jose's tank was fully established (he didn't die in there) so we just did a water change, then we got Gandalf a week after - January 2018 sometime. It already had two moss balls in it but I decided to add four lucky bamboo stalks at this time.

Then last weekend, we decided to get two apple snails (3/3/2018). Now we are wondering if we made a mistake. I did not realize HOW MUCH they poop. Poop everywhere, do they poop every other second passing? 

I did a water change one day before their arrival (45-50% on 3/2). On Sunday evening, I noticed how much poo there was on a small glass jar we had in there. I did another 15% water change. Monday evening, I felt their blanched pepper dirtied the water and did another 20% water change. I do my water changes with a siphon. There was a LOT of poop in the waste water bin. How is this possible?

Gandalf really enjoys their company. He will go right up to them and just stare at Brownie then go to Gertrude and check out what she/he's doing. He does not poke /nip /attack them whatsoever. 

I plan on eventually upgrading them to a different 5-10 gallon, planted. My partner is set on keeping it at 5 gallon but what's he going to do if I buy a 10 gallon and make a beautiful planted tank in secret and switch them out one day, hm? >

Finally, my question. How often should I be cleaning the tank? Do I have to clean more often now? I normally change anywhere from 30-50% of the water depending on how many poop I locate in the tank. At this rate, I'm going to be doing 100% water changes and that's not good.

My original plan was to build a planted tank after we buy a bigger home (in about 1-2 years), hence justifying my upgrade to 10 gallon. Would their poop act as plant fertilizer when that time comes?

Sorry, I know this is a handful to read. Thanks for your input in advance!


Allie


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

Those apple snails are going to get way to big for your 5 gallon tank. They are named apple snails because they can grow to be the size of an apple. While they can technically survive quite happily in it, you're going to have to do very frequent water changes in order to keep the tank clean enough for your betta to thrive. They may also decide to snack on whatever plants you put in the tank. Personally I'd give them back to the pet shop and maybe go with a mystery snail, but just one and see how it goes. 

Here's some links on the care of both Apple Snails and Mystery Snails. 
http://meethepet.com/apple-snail-ampullariidae/
https://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/freshwater-snails/mystery-snail/#MysterySnailDiet


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

> Those apple snails are going to get way to big for your 5 gallon tank. They are named apple snails because they can grow to be the size of an apple. While they can technically survive quite happily in it, you're going to have to do very frequent water changes in order to keep the tank clean enough for your betta to thrive. They may also decide to snack on whatever plants you put in the tank. Personally I'd give them back to the pet shop and maybe go with a mystery snail, but just one and see how it goes.
> 
> Here's some links on the care of both Apple Snails and Mystery Snails.
> http://meethepet.com/apple-snail-ampullariidae/
> https://www.aquariumcarebasics.com/f...sterySnailDiet


Thank you. I think I will return them. Will have to discuss with partner first as he might already be attached to his Gertrude. But Betta > snails.


----------



## Rainbo (Nov 23, 2015)

LOL, or you could use it as a bargaining chip to get a 10 gal.. Keep the snails in the 5 gal, keep up with 50% water changes every 2 or 3 days, and put Gandalf in the 10 gal with the live plants etc.

Something like Dear, we could keep the snails in the 5 gal with artificial plants and cool decorations, feed them algae wafers, vegetables and snello, and get Gandalf a 10 gallon and make it look really cool with live plants. Another option is to put Gandalf, Brownie, and Gertrude in a 10 gallon with artificial plants, plant the 5 gallon and get another betta for that tank, once it's cycled and you have a bit of algae in it, you can add some nerite snails. 

FWIW, the plants will use the fish and snail waste, after it's decomposed, for food, and eventually the tank will cycle and become like a mini eco-system, but it's hit or miss whether or not the apple snails will decide to munch on the plants, from what I've read if they do they can quickly decimate a tank.


----------



## gandalfbettamom (Mar 4, 2018)

I just told him the bad news about apple snails and how we might have to return them because they get too big.

His response was "That's huge. They can clean the tank better". Yup, that's my guy. He can say that because I clean the tank 80% of the time and now with the two snails, that ratio will go up to 99%.

Maybe I will see how they do with the moss balls and bamboo there. As long as they don't hurt them I might just start the planted tank, earlier than planned. Thanks for your input it's give me some viable options.


----------

